# 2006 AC 650v2 won't start



## 09BruteIRS (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright, this isn't my quad, im fixing it for a friend and its being a royal pain. It was stolen quite a few times in its life (3400km) and no doubt was abused when it was alternating owners. I pulled the carbs off and cleaned them (still could use some more). It has a HMF pipe which i think is rotted out, and some mystery ignition box wired into the factory boxes:thinking:. I had it going about 2 months ago, but it ran like crap. Does anyone know the factory carb settings for this machine? THe fuel mix screw was turned out 3.5 turns which im sure is too much, not sure what jets are in it. Plugs are soaked with gas, and i do have spark. I should probably be getting a dynojet kit for this thing because of the pipe . Oh yea, the airbox is off when i try to start it. ANy thoughts on what i should look for?


----------



## Swamp Star (Feb 20, 2010)

make sure the fuel pump is pumping first off.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

A/F screws should be 2 to 2 1/2 turns out , and it aint gonna run right without the air box


----------

